# ALLONGE



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

Anyone tried the so-called ALLONGE? I've tried but so far failed miserably it has tasted AWFUL!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

GrahamSPhillips said:


> Anyone tried the so-called ALLONGE? I've tried but so far failed miserably it has tasted AWFUL!


 Your talking about a Lungo? If so, not my favourite at all.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> Your talking about a Lungo? If so, not my favourite at all.


 OP seems to speak French, not Italian. 🤣

(I think they are in essence the same thing).

👍


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

allonge is a decent profile, iirc its more flow related than pressure related, quite hard to do if your using the ves


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Yes. I watched a video from Decent and John talks about that.

But no, it's not a "Decent" invention. It's just the french name of the Italian "lungo" equivalent - which means "long" in English.

See:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lungo

Extract: "In French it is called _café allongé"_

Edit: PS: For the sake of completeness, "allongé" means "elongated" in English.


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

Its a Scot Rao "thing"

__
http://instagr.am/p/B9wp3f8JRdH/


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

Should be perfectly feasible on the Vesuvius methinks .. I just lack the skills!


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

https://www.home-barista.com/tips/pulling-allonge-t54587.html


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I have, results were decent. No pun intended.

Probably very coffee dependent.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

GrahamSPhillips said:


> Its a Scot Rao "thing"


 Are you saying you trust Instagram over the source of all truth... Wikipedia???? 🤣


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I frequently pull light roasts at 1:5 even 1:6. It's the least coffee dependent ratio I have found. That said, if your darker roasts taste good at 1:2.5 to 1:3.5, there's no much point in going that long.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

i dont think hes arguing the origin of what you're on about, but hes trying to replicate the decent allonge recipe. which is what i was trying to say above


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

Rob1 said:


> I have, results were decent. No pun intended.
> 
> Probably very coffee dependent.


 Thanks - would you divulge the recipe and the settings? TIA!


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

It's a flow profile set at 4.5ml/s throughout. Coarse espresso grind. 1:5 ratio. Key points to achieve are a peak of 8-9 bars, this ensures it reaches espresso pressures. Once peak hit it gradually declines to c4 bar. Shot time 35 to 40 secs.

Vesuvius doesn't do flow but if you wanted to attempt it I would set the pressure to its lowest (2bar) for 10-12 secs, then ramp up to 8.5b in a few secs then decline to 4 bar over 20 secs. You are looking for a steady flow of 4 to 4.5 ml/s in the cup. Not speeding up or slowing down. I would see what happened then adjust grind to get there


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

@Stevebee Excellent! So if we are looking for 20g in 200ml out, and 200ml weights approx 200g then I guess (using scales) we are looking for a steady weight increase of around 5g/sec. Close enough? Will have a play.. (I'm trying to avoid spending £200 on ACAIA ...)


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Ratio is 1 : 5 so aim for 100g. Nothing will flow into the cup for the first 10 seconds or so as it is soaking the puck, preinfusion, then you should get 100g over the next 25 to 30 seconds, so between 3 and 4 g /s into the cup. When dialled in flow is flat


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

GrahamSPhillips said:


> Thanks - would you divulge the recipe and the settings? TIA!


 I don't use a vesuvius, so no. But you can probably do something very similar. You can control the pump acceleration on the V right? The video will tell you but IIRC you want a high flow rate and pressure that peaks at 9 bar and declines? You can reasonably achieve that with a long pre-infusion very slowly rising, hitting 9 bar and declining with a high flow rate should be controlled with grind setting.


----------

